
Firebrigade asks Tesla to assist retrieving body from car in deadly crash - dutchbrit
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.rtvnh.nl/nieuws/191299/autofabrikant-tesla-moet-brandweer-helpen-bij-bergen-slachtoffer-dodelijk-ongeluk&usg=ALkJrhiJkXZN9WlhSPCWdcJ_EZaYE6AVAA
======
dutchbrit
Tldr; This happende today. A Tesla crashed against a tree in The Netherlands.
The battery was partially ejected, the Tesla was under high voltage, due to
this, the firebrigade couldn't get the victim out of the car safely.

